# We managed 13 bass from 5pm-8pm today with biggest 4.5lbs.



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

3 of us in 14' jonboat i got 7 BA$$MA$TER (my angling partner in crime) got 6 including the biggun and a 2.5lber also and John got skunked. We'd have had a total top 5 creek of 11lbs or so. 

He used mostly magnum zoom cotton candy lizard with weighted hook Texas rigged. I stuck with jig/trailer black/blue mostly 1/4oz Strike King Bitsy Bugs. 

We just beat the banks since there was 3 of us. Probably wouldve done better working off shore cover like yesterday. Oh well it was fun.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Sounds like a good day on the water to me. And tough conditions with 3-guys in the boat.


----------



## selfproclaim (May 19, 2011)

What lake?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Only 3 in the boat J&P but it still compromises how u can cast and generally puts a crimp in my style. 

Its a private lake 4acres owned by a church my sister goes to.


----------

